# Plastic Taste



## red (Oct 3, 2008)

Is anyone using one of the large (1500 gallons and up) poly tanks for well (potable) water? Have you noticed any "plastic" taste in your water?


----------



## Neuromancer (Oct 7, 2008)

have you ever got a styrofoam taste from styrofoam cups?


----------

